# can anyone build me a light around this driver?



## gianetics (Mar 13, 2015)

i post this every few months. ive done some builds myself but this one is out of my wheel house. i want to put this driver [h=3]http://drjones.nerdcamp.net/#mokka[/h]
into a host with a tail switch. i could do it myself with a side switch but i have never really liked them in a small light. i would want to use a 16340 or 18350 host. i just cant figure out how to get the switch signal to the head. i tried tearing apart a novatac but those buggers are hard to get apart and get all the potting materail out of the pill. which modder has a lot of knowledge on using electronic switches? 

any modder up for the task this would be my grail light.


----------

